# Experiance with BLR's



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I have been looking at rifle styles and have been considering the Browning BLR. Is there anyone out there with experience to share? I've heard good things and bad things. Would like to know what you think.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

looks too skanky for me, and its lever action. if i was you i would check out the BAR long trac


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thank you. I know what it looks like. I reload so am not a fan of autoloaders. Nothing wrong with them, just not MY personal preference. Also, looking for a new 358. I wondered if anyone had any experience with one. The magazines write all this wonderful hype, but how much is just that, hype. I actually WANT a lever gun (as hard as that is to believe) but am looking for more guts than a 30-30 or 35rem. Would like a little more range than 444 or 45-70. I suppose a remington pump 30-06, but would really like a lever. (And if you want skanky, you should see my 358 win on a mauser with a chopped off military stock, but it works.)


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has any experience with BLR's. If it embarrasses you to admit it you could reply by private email.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Steve
I bought one about 8 years ago... great feeling gun. I could not get the groups to any less than 1 3/4 inches - I reloaded for weeks trying to find the right mix. All the rest of my rifles will drill them... I sold the BLR .308 for accuracy reasons and it had a horrible trigger that you cannot shave - unless you are really talented. I wish it would have shot well...


----------



## 223shooter (Feb 14, 2004)

i hate them yet that is my prefence. my father has a 35 rem lever for deer and loves it "marlin 336" and last year he bought a BLR in 243 to use for preditors. the thing wouldn't group under 21/2 inchs at 100 yards! it just didn't feel right either. also i noticed they look a lot better in books then in person! they are pretty ugly if you as me.

the 7600 is the way to go if you want a fast handling gun. i have an older 760 carbin gamemaster 30-06 that will put 5 shots under and 1 1/2 at 100 yards. which is not bad for only having a 18 inch barrel


----------



## oregon forester (May 30, 2004)

I was searching Google for Browning .358 BLR information and came across your post. I bought a .358 Browning about 20 years ago and have loved it. I've taken blacktail deer, Roosevelt elk, and black bear with this rifle. I recently had it stolen from me along with the rest of my rifles. This was very disappointing. But the first rifle I bought was another .358 BLR Browning. I found an old style used .358 on gunbroker.com. This should attest to how I feel about this rifle and caliber. In my opinion there isn't a better brush gun made. For hunting blacktails and roosevelt elk in the thick forests of Oregon, this short, lighweight rifle can't be beat. I had a 2x7 Redfield Wide-angle scope on my old one but will probably purchase a 2x7 or 3x9 Leupold compact for my new one. I hope my input helped.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I had one, it was a beautiful gun. I don't know what the twist was in the rifleing but I don't think it matced the shorter barrel. I seemed to have problems with loss of velocity and tumbling. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I have a friend who has that Marlin in 35 Rem, great gun, he shoots bricks out of the air as they come off the barn roof. (Yea, I know, it sounds pretty dumb, heck, it IS dumb, but it is out in the middle of nowhere, and you can't tell him anything, and I don't hunt with him anymore, too scary.) 2 1/2 inches isn't exactly benchrest accuracy, but the range of the 358 probably should not be pushed farther than 200 yards, if that, so this MAY be acceptable for hunting accuracy. I have a mauser in 358, but it is kind of a log. There are other options, like finding a Savage 99, or heaven forbid, a Win 88, or a BLR that works. Apparently some do and some don't. Thanks.


----------



## tiffany (Aug 17, 2008)

sdeprie said:


> I have been looking at rifle styles and have been considering the Browning BLR. Is there anyone out there with experience to share? I've heard good things and bad things. Would like to know what you think.


I owned a blr and i bought it brand new when i would shoot it the last round i could not get the lever to move and the gun would jam all the time on the last round.

I owned it for one week and got rid of the headache


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

I have an early, 1st year of production, Belgian BLR in .308. It is a great levergun. Light and quick handling and very accurate. I have taken quite a few whitetail deer with this rifle, the longest shot being 342 yards. The geared action is smooth and locks up tight with the artillery type bolt head. I also have a Marlin 336T in .30/30 so I am used to leverguns. I had no problem with my handloads in the BLR. However, I have not had experience with the newer models. The early BLR's are great.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks, everyone who responded to my question. The sad news is that the rifle I wanted to buy slipped through my grasp before I could save up the $$$ for it.  It soulds like the consensus is that they are extremely individual. One may be great, another works better as a boat anchor (if it's a small boat). This has not dampened my desire for one, but I certainly won't be taking any financial risks to buy one. I would even be willing to rebarrel one that had been worn out, if I could get it at a decent price. Again, thanks.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a couple in the late 80s- early 90's. Both had too long LOP for about any human, weird balance, extremely poor triggers that little could be done for, and mediocre accuracy. They were impossible to get a good cheek weld on with a scope, and the stock design was even poor for iron sights.

All Browning firearms are now grossly over-priced...

If you have your heart set on a lever action, go with a Marlin. I've had several, and all were head & shoulders above those BLR's. I currently have a stainless Guide Gun in 45-70 that shoots one hole groups at 100 yards.

If not, buy a Remington 700 in whatever caliber hits your switch and don't look back...


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Thanks. My interest is in a lever action that can use pointed bullets. My preferred caliber is 358, but others are acceptable. Other lever guns that fit the bill are the Savage 99, Win 88, Win 95(?). Any others I've missed?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Hornady's Lever Revolution bullets are designed to be used in tube magazine lever actions. They use a polymer pointed tip bullet and are a big upgrade in ballistics in the usual lever action calibers. This stuff was developed in cooperation with Marlin, and everyone I've talked to that has tried them loves it. They also developed an entirely new 308 round for the Marlin lever actions that I understand is very impressive...


----------

